# First Grinder Needed: used Baratza Forte?



## Beethovens_Beans (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm looking for my first decent grinder, having owned only a basic Krups burr model in the past (broke after a year) and now a dreadful blade machine (gift from well-meaning but uninitiated friends).

Started a thread here yesterday which generated some helpful responses (thank you @les24preludes @MildredM). Looking to expand on these suggestions in this section of the forum...

Basically need something for espresso and the occasional Aeropress. Budget of £350 and happy to take pre-owned if it's in good nick. Space is a considerable issue in my kitchen, as are aesthetics (active branch of the Kitchen Police in my area).

Am considering a used Baratza Forte but concerned by what I've read on this forum about warranty/repair issues and customer service. Any thoughts or suggestions welcome please! Oh and I'm keen to find something quite soon, aka impatient.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

@Beethovens_Beans Don't bother trying to get 1 grinder to do both, it's possible but a waste of time and beans trying to dial back in to your espresso settings. Best bet is dial it in for espresso and then get another grinder for the occasional aeropress/drip.

With your budget you could get a eureka mignon from @jerbla for espresso (£130 with spare burrs is an absolute steal) https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?42324-Eureka-Mignon-with-doser-Spare-set-of-burrs-%A3150-00

He's in Oxford so a relatively easy pickup or drop off for you.

For the aeropress you can go for a brand new Wilfa svart grinder for around £100, or the much better Lido 2 hand grinder that @coffeechap has on offer for around £115 if it's still available https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?42496-Orphan-espresso-lido2

Word of warning though, you need to move quickly on the for sale items, even though some may have been around for a while they go while you're making your mind up.

Good luck


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Yeah - jump on a cheap Eureka Mignon.

A decant espresso grinder is just that - needs to grind fine, no compromises. You'll have to bargain with the kitchen police, I'm afraid. Apart from smaller models like the Mignon you're looking at a used Mazzer Mini doser in size for a used bargain. That's one you won't regret. Plenty of cheap parts. Substitute a tube or lens hood for the hopper.


----------

